# L1.47 - BUG REPORT -OTA Recording anomalies



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought I'd try recording KNME 35-1 (local PBS HD) with L1.47 since that was the OTA channel that had no record and no DVR functions with prior software.

El strangeo . .

Still no Pause, Jump, etc. Pressing record brings up the usual Record screen ("Stop at end of event" etc.) the red light on the front panel comes on normally and a recording appears in the DVR menu. The recording is NOT zero length. It shows the correct number of minutes - but it cannot be played back. Trying to play it back results in a sudden return to whatever the current channel being viewed is.

Also, I've been unable to delete the event! The 921 thinks it's still recording even though I stopped the recording.

I stopped it with the stop button on the remote. Then I stopped it again in the DVR screen. Even though the red light on the front panel went off, the red dot remains in the DVR menu no matter what. Finally I went to the add OTA DTV screen and tried to add an OTA channel back. I got the 'recording is in progress, do you want to stop...?" screen, and I said OK. Went on to add the OTA channel back in.

The red dot remains in the DVR menu and the event cannot be erased.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you set a timer to record this, and the timer is still there, try deleting the timer, or editing it so that the end time has already passed.

There were NO fixes in L147 to address any of the bugs that we've been talking about in L146, so please don't expect any.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you set a timer to record this, and the timer is still there, try deleting the timer, or editing it so that the end time has already passed.
> 
> There were NO fixes in L147 to address any of the bugs that we've been talking about in L146, so please don't expect any.


There is no timer. Just a ghostly DVR event 1:38 long that cannot be deleted no matter what I do. It just sits there with its big red dot. Otherwise the unit is behaving normally except that if I set an OTA timer it never fires and there's no error or conflict message, Whatever happened, it just killed OTA timer recording 

So what WAS L1.47 all about anyway?

.....G


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Reboot the unit by killing the power for 30 secs. and try deleting it again.....

Sometimes a fresh reboot clears these issues up


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Reboot the unit by killing the power for 30 secs. and try deleting it again.....
> 
> Sometimes a fresh reboot clears these issues up


Yup. Yup. Not one timer fired this evening on OTA or Sat channels. Then I did a hard boot and the ghost event disappeared and all returned to normal. Now timers are firing normally. I sure won't try to record PBS HD again!

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm really hoping that you'll be able to record PBS HD just fine in L148 G...


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I've noticed that after a re-boot, the first time I tune to my PBS OTA station that has no record/PVR function, I can pause and resume. If I then tune to another channel (OTA or sat) and tune back to my PBS OTA station, PVR functions are gone as well as ability to record. This has happened three times now, two discovered by accident (as a result of blue light specials), and once by testing after a power off re-boot.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I can't tell you HOW many problems (both computer and DBS related) that I've "fixed" with a hard reboot (vs. just pulling a smart card or restarting a PC without powering down for 30 seconds first)


----------

